# Alardy goats from Saudi arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 18, 2010)

Alardy goats ‏ ‏one of type in saudi arabia the color black and ears medium-length color is white , and there are several colors of this type including red and gray .in pure strain hair is long and sleek ,There are horns of male and female. this goats used for the production of goat milk and meat , and in the past the bedouin use hair of goats to make tents 

 {male of alardy}  


 
{females of alardy} 



 


 

{ kids of alardy}


----------



## chandasue (Mar 18, 2010)

Much cuter! Especially with that little mop of hair on the top of their heads.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful goats!!  Do you have problems with worms in your goats?

Do you deworm them??

DonnaBelle


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 18, 2010)

Look at the hooves! They're probably very sturdy and hardy.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Mar 18, 2010)

Adorable!!! & Wow those are Medium sized ears?  Amazing. Wish those breed were available here. :/


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 18, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Beautiful goats!!  Do you have problems with worms in your goats?
> 
> Do you deworm them??
> 
> DonnaBelle


Hi DonnaBelle ,I dont have any problems with worms, because i use antiworms some times to keep my goats very good.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

That kid has a jerry curl!


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Seeing the frosty ears and muzzles and the roman nose, I can't help but wonder how far these guys are from Nubians in the ol' goat family tree?

They look very much like Nubians to me..


----------



## houndit (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are very interesting pictures!  Thank you for sharing.


----------

